# E/M Times



## deyoung (Mar 10, 2008)

If a Dr sees an inpatient for 10 minutes, can they bill 99231 (this code says the Dr "typically" spends 15 minutes with the patient/on floor)?

I thought I read somewhere the time has to be equal to or greater than 15 minutes, but I can't find that documentation.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## codegirl0422 (Mar 10, 2008)

does the rest of the visit meet the qualifications for 99231?


----------



## deyoung (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes, visit would be time based (counseling and/or coordination of care is more than 50%). Thx!


----------



## deyoung (Mar 10, 2008)

Nevermind, I came across the following info from the CMS E/M Guide (after a lot of searching through all my E/M materials...I wish there was consistency in verbiage amoungst all the different interpretations!  )

"The Level I and Level II CPT books available from the American Medical Association list average time guidelines for a variety of E/M services. These times include work done before, during, and after the encounter. The specific times expressed in the code descriptors are averages and, therefore, represent a range of times that may *be higher or lower *depending on actual clinical circumstances."

Thx for your help!


----------

